# Tackn crappie ? illegal ?



## mac79

Saw this on the tips forum i thought it was illegal to do , or am i wrong?????????



After I catch that first fish I take a small hook and run it through the dorsal fin. Then I take a bobber with ten or fifteen foot of line and turn it loose. The trick here is that*usually*the fish goes right back to its school. Now that you have found the fish, you have to stay at that exact depth to continuously bring fish back to the boat

MAC


----------



## Jigging Jim

Illegal in Ohio. That would be considered "Tagging" a Fish, I'm sure. Sounds a little cruel if the Fish gets away - since the line would get wrapped up on something eventually.


----------



## mac79

Thats what i was thinkn. I figure not many states allow that method. HOwd you like to catch that up in your prop??


----------



## RustyGoat

mac79 said:


> Thats what i was thinkn. I figure not many states allow that method. HOwd you like to catch that up in your prop??


Friends trolling motor quit working at alum a couple months ago. When we tore it apart before the next trip it was packed with fishing line. Even with the fishing line all removed and everything cleaned the damage was done and the motor still didnt work.


----------



## FISNFOOL

A better method would be to just put the fish back still attached to you rod line and watch were the bobber goes. Then bring it back in and fish the spot he went to.

Maybe one of ODNR folks on the site could chime in on the legality.


----------



## FISNFOOL

RustyGoat said:


> Friends trolling motor quit working at alum a couple months ago. When we tore it apart before the next trip it was packed with fishing line. Even with the fishing line all removed and everything cleaned the damage was done and the motor still didnt work.


Overload on the shaft torque probably ruined the electronics in the motor.
I wish the manufactures would come out with some sort of overload protection.

Then the fix after a line snag clean off would just be to replace the cut shaft seal.


----------



## mac79

Had the same thing had to replace shaft seal. Dont throw my cut line in the water since then. Never thought about it till it happen.


----------



## KWaller

You gotta have more respect to fish than puttin a hook in its fin to catch more fish in the end. I always thought this "tip" was a little cruel. Almost any electronic now has waypoint markers, just use those.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckzye11

Ive got the best method ever for ya..... cast back to the same spot you caught the last one.


----------



## Net

mac79 said:


> Saw this on the tips forum i thought it was illegal to do , or am i wrong?????????


You are wrong. 

That story about attaching a string & bobber (formerly a small balloon) seems to resurface every now and then like the barrels in Jaws. Although the hapless scout fish is usually a white bass and not a crappie. :F


----------



## dinkbuster1

we used to do that to catfish at payponds to locate where schools of channel cats were, or where the bigger fish head to once they have been caught and released. the hooks we used were very small and were hooked in the fatty tissue on the back and so light that the slightest tug would rip out the hook and line. once we were done observing one of us would cast into the float/line and give it a big yank to get it back. 

of course this didnt work if the pond was small or there were a lot of people fishing that could get tangled. 

i like the idea of just leaving the hook in the fish after catching and letting it just swim around....


----------



## Shortdrift

That was a common thing to see on Chatauqua (sp?) 40 to 50 years ago.


----------



## catmando

Net said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> That story about attaching a string & bobber (formerly a small balloon) seems to resurface every now and then like the barrels in Jaws. Although the hapless scout fish is usually a white bass and not a crappie. :F


your kind of wrong too, because the fish needs to be legal size if a size limit is on the fish. It would be the same rules as jugging for cats I would think???


----------



## Net

catmando, I agree this practice would be subject to the usual species reg's.


----------



## M.Magis

It *MIGHT* fall under the category of &#8220;tagging&#8221; a fish, which is illegal. That&#8217;s the only law that I can think of that might apply, but I&#8217;m not sure if it would or not.


----------



## fishin'forlife

Might be tagging.But really the fish will ought be fine since the hooks rust out in a matter of days as long as you don't hook them in a bad spot then i don't see a problem with it.Or you could just throw your line out to the same spot you caught it that works too


----------



## crappiedude

personally, I would think you would have to be pretty desperate to fish like this. If I felt that much pressure to catch a bunch of fish, I'd take up golf.


----------



## catmando

crappiedude said:


> personally, I would think you would have to be pretty desperate to fish like this. If I felt that much pressure to catch a bunch of fish, I'd take up golf.


A great Summer time method if want to keep up with the crappie, its a great way to stay on good size fish since crappie tend to school with fish of the same size!


----------



## crappiedude

catmando said:


> A great Summer time method if want to keep up with the crappie, its a great way to stay on good size fish since crappie tend to school with fish of the same size!


I just don't find summer crappie all that hard to catch. They cretainly aren't any harder than spring when you deal with cold/warm fronts, floods, spawn...
Its like buckzye11 said, cast back to the same spot and catch another 1


----------



## willyb021

ive never done it nor do i do much crappie fishing. but it seems like a pretty smart idea to me. as long as its legal . and you retrieve the hook line and bobber from the fish once you are done . and on the other hand as mentioned below the fish can get tangled on something, and if you dont retrieve the line it can get tangled in props.


----------



## spfldbassguy

buckzye11 said:


> Ive got the best method ever for ya..... cast back to the same spot you caught the last one.


Best answer given,two thumbs up. I think that by "fishing" using the method mentioned by the OP would take out half the fun of finding them and staying on them.


----------



## Intimidator

I use to fish with live bait and tried all the shortcuts to catch fish....I quit fishing for almost 10 years, fishing got stale, boring, and not much fun for me.
Then I decided to try fishing differently...Now, I enjoy the "Art" of the hunt; I enjoy Learning about the fish, it's Habitat, how it Acts, and what it Eats. I enjoy using artificials and the Art of making them alive and enticing a fish to take an inanimate object. 
Now fishing is challenging and rewarding....guess I'm gettin' Old!


----------

